# Columbus, Ohio OIS Q5 by cop.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Columbus, Ohio — Columbus Police released body-camera footage of an officer involved shooting that occurred at 2469 Kimberly Parkway East on Wednesday, September 29, 2021. Kyle Anthony Veyon, 26, of North Linden, was fatally shot by officer Andrew Hawkins, 39, after he repeatedly ignored verbal commands to drop the knife and an attempt to use a Taser to disable Veyon failed, according to police. At around 9:30 a.m. on Wednesday, Officers responded to an apartment complex on the 2400 block of Kimberly Parkway East in The Flats at Kimberly, after a woman called to report domestic abuse. Three officers responded to the scene. Body camera footage shows a woman approaching police and saying, "He's in there. He tried to kill me with a knife. As police were talking to the woman, Veyon reportedly came outside, still holding the knife. Officers attempted to get the man to put down the knife, but he refused. At one point, Veyon went toward the woman with the knife. Officers tried unsuccessfully to subdue him with a Taser gun, and officer Hawkins then fired his gun three times. Officers begin administering aid as they call for a medic. Veyon was taken to OhioHealth Grant Medical Center, where he later died.


----------

